# wie bastel ich mir nen bluescreen (greenscrenn)



## 3dsmaxer (12. Januar 2005)

*wie bastel ich mir nen bluescreen (greenscreen)*

hallo

ich wollte mal hören wie ihr so eure bluescreens bastelt. ich hab mal einen gebaut, der war nix gescheites, weil der ungleichmäßig beleuchtet war.

ich wollt mal hören was ihr so erfahrungen gemacht habt.

die profis benutzen da ja auch irgendso eine spezielle farbe. bei Terminator 3 haben die dem Arnie sein geschicht damit eingepinselt dass sie die maschinenteile reinsetzten konnten.

wisst ihr wo ih sone farbe herbekomm
oder wie ich mir nen guten bluescreen bauen kann
am besten einen für draussen.

danke


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2005)

Wie Du schon gesagt hast, ist das größte Problem die gleichmäßige
Ausleuchtung/Helligkeit der Keying-Farbe.
Erstens darf das Material keine Hot-Spots erzeugen, wie zB auf Pappe. Besser ist da schon Filz. 
Zweitens sollte das Vordergrund-Objekt nicht diffus von der Farbe angeschossen werden.
Kriegt man zB hin, wenn man ausreichend Platz zwischen Wall und Objekt läßt.
Positiver Nebeneffekt: Durch Blendenunschärfe bekommt man die Keying-Wall gleichmäßiger.

Da der quasi Standard im Profi Bereich der Ultimatte-Keyer ist, gibt es dazu auch ne 
Farbe 
http://www.studiodepot.com/store/index.cgi?cmd=view_category&parent=1012&id=1086

oder hier n Tut.
http://www.beepworld.de/members33/darkmoon3/tutorials.htm

Besser ist natürlich eine hintergrundbeleuchtete Ambient-Green-Wall. 
Aber die hab ich bis jetzt nur in Babelsberg-Potsdam gesehen.

mfg


----------



## goela (12. Januar 2005)

Haben wir auch schon reichlich in beiden Videoforen diskutiert! Mal suchen bitte!


----------



## 3dsmaxer (12. Januar 2005)

*Re: wie bastel ich mir nen bluescreen (greenscreen)*

hey
danke für die echt gute antwort

ich hab natürlich vor dem posten gesucht 
aber ich habe nicht speziell das gefunden was ich gesucht habe


----------



## Santiago (13. Januar 2005)

Bin mal für ein kleines Bideo in eine Turnhalle gegangen. 
Dort gibts meistens schöne große blaue Matten 
Ist zwar keine professionelle Lösung, aber vielleicht ein guter Tip für schnelle Sachen.
Der Nachteil ist sicher, dass der Ausschnitt immer noch klein ist.
Santiago


----------



## goela (13. Januar 2005)

@3dmaxer
Wenn Du wirklich gesucht hast, dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich dafür. Aber wir haben ja zwei Videoforen und da kann es leicht passieren, dass man nur im Forum Videodesign sucht!

Deshalb schau mal was das Suchergebnis in Videotechnik zurückliefert: Suche


----------



## 3dsmaxer (29. Januar 2005)

*Re: wie bastel ich mir nen bluescreen (greenscreen)*

also nochmal danke für eure antworten
ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.

wir haben hier sone filmgruppe und werden auch mal in einer Turnhalle drehen (wegen Matrixmoves, Seile an menschen usw..)
an die blauen matten hab ich bis jetzt nicht gedacht, echt geiler einfall (wieso bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen )

naja wenn noch einer nen shop in deutschland wüsste wo ich einfach nur blaue farbe bekommen kann, möglichst günstig (bei OBI und Sto hab ich schon geschaut, die haben nur weiss) wäre ich froh


----------



## 3dsmaxer (6. Februar 2005)

hallo

der aldi hat diese woche fraben im angebot gehabt (500ml für 1.70 euro)
ich hab mir da mal blau gekauft. geht recht gut, aber nicht so gleichmäßig
muss erstmal die richtige mischugn rausfinden, die richtig deckt


----------

